# 65 GTO Front Grills



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

atriot:Greetings, I just got back my front grills from the chrome shop. I couldn't justify spending 300 bucks on plastic repos and it cost the same to re-chrome the real deal. Anyway now that I have them back I will have to paint the insides of the grills. I got the correct black color for the ribs, but what is the correct silver/grey color for the sides??
Any help would be great


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Grill paint*

Plastikote Dull Aluminum (also known as Argent from other paint suppliers) 

Sem Black Trim

I always clean the surface with wax and grease remover, followed by a 'mist' coat of adhesion promoter, gives good 'tooth' to the chrome surface. Use the green auto body tape for masking, edges will not bleed. All of these materials available at any good auto body supply house.


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info I'll order it.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Be sure to use Bulldog as a primer 1st. , as adhesion is the key to the paint sticking . Google search it .


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Funny thing is, these were not primed originally at all. Just the color coat. Mine is all original and worn thin/thru in a couple of places to the shiny chrome underneath. Funny how they chromed the whole thing just to end up with that little border around the grille-surround in the end, with everything else painted over....kind of like a dash bezel!


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree, but paint technology is not what it used to be, sometimes better sometimes worse. Most of the adhesion promoters that I have used are all clear, mist coat applied you will never know it's there...Cheap insurance to get good adhesion to the chrome substrate.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with you, 65. Just making a point that originally, no primer was used. Heck, it was probably baked on in an oven. And the paint was lead based. Any edge available using the new technology for a lasting job is fine with me!


----------

